# BMW ECU Variant, how to find it?



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

To properly use _BMW Fault Code Lookup_ site, in addition to engine variant, one must know to enter the ECU variant. Some older engine variants have two dozen ECU variants.

I can generally figure the engine variant from the common name, year, and platform. 

*How can one learn the particular ECU variants for all BMW platforms?*. Thank you.

Mine DDE ECU variant is not listed with its part number at RealOEM



BMW Fault Code Lookup - BMWFaultCodes


----------



## fixingstill (Apr 9, 2020)

Exactly my question. Hope someone can chime in or Doug, did u figure this out. Could Autel tell the variant? Is it even on the label of the DME (and I prefer not to take it out to find it) ?


----------

